# I married my best friend on Friday



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Some of you know.. some of you know now.. I finally got married on Friday! Keane and I have been together for 7.5 years, since I was 18 and he was 20. We had a fantastic day with only our parents, siblings, and our 2 best friends as our witnesses, and our dog! My friend took our pictures, and we had dinner at the White Goose Bistro here in PG. It was a perfect day!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Congrats! !


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz again Katie, saw the pics on facebook too


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Katie.. I'm glad the weather and Nechako co-operated for you .


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Katie!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Gongrats on your beuatiful day, Katie. Are you guys going anywhere to celebrate your special day.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Congradulations Katie,
I hope the next 60 years go well<G>


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Gongrats on your beuatiful day, Katie. Are you guys going anywhere to celebrate your special day.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


 No plans yet if we plan on going anywhere, but in 2 weekends we will be heading to Terrace to visit some friends, and I just won us 2 tickets to Hudson Bay Mountain in Smithers, so we will be going snowboarding out there likely in March. Otherwise, we may take a week and either kayak the Bowron Lake chain again, or maybe pick another kayak trip, like Stuart Lake, or the Crooked River from Summit Lake to McLeod lake. Not too sure yet!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Having met you both....all I can say is your 2 of the luckiest people I know :bigsmile: congrats to you both! You guys were made for each other .... obviously :bigsmile:.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats to you both!!! The pictures are beautiful and you too, and you all look so extremely happy!!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on chaining each other down  BTW your hair looks absolutely wicked in those photos!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Congrats Katie.. I'm glad the weather and Nechako co-operated for you .


Thanks dave! the Nechako SORT of cooperated for us. We were going to have the ceremony on the shore of the river, but due to the ice jam, there are huge piles of ice on the shore, so we chose the new bridge that was built over a channel of the Nechako that was washed out a couple years ago in the flood. The bridge is so beautiful!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

effox said:


> Congrats on chaining each other down  BTW your hair looks absolutely wicked in those photos!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


thanks so much chris! I had a lot of professional help to get my hair lookin as fab as it did on friday, haha! I have been getting that particular cut and colour since about July and I just love it, and thanks to my amazing hairdresser, some fun tools and lots of hairspray she made it happen! (Keane claims he used a new razor that day, lol!)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks very handsome himself, I'm sure he was afraid you'd hurt him if he wasn't clean shaven, lmao!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats and its always great to marry your bff.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Keane!


----------



## Ladayen (Aug 21, 2011)

As a married man, you have my condolences.... I mean congratulations


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Congrats and I also like Your Hair!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

To the both of you I wish eternal happiness and a joy to last forever. Congratulations!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Congratulations,

May you have many wonderful years together!

Cheers


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Warmest congratulations and best wishes, Katie. The two of you look so happy in the photos. Thank you for sharing your joy with us!


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats....


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Good for you two!!
All the best for a wonderful future together!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! All the best in the future


----------

